# ACL Soda Bottle Books Available



## SODAPOPBOB (May 11, 2016)

I recently acquired 20 copies of Rick Sweeney's book ... 

"Collecting Applied Color Label Soda Bottles" ~ 2002 Third Edition

And am offering them for $60.00 each - which includes shipping anywhere in the Continental U.S. They are in near mint uncirculated condition. In 2002 they were selling for $45.00

If interested, please send me a PM and I will reply with my mailing address where you can send a money order. Please, money orders only, which will need to be received prior to my sending out the book. I have done this before and perhaps some of the members I sold books to in the past will vouch for my credibility. 

When I'm done with this I intend to donate 10% of the proceeds to Antique-Bottles.net. 

I know some of you have been waiting for these books to become available, so please contact me as soon as possible. They are available on a first-come-first-serve basis. 

Please let me know if you have any questions. 

Thanks

Sodapopbob  / a.k.a. Bob


----------



## hemihampton (May 11, 2016)

I got some Questions. How Many Pages? How Many Bottles Pictured, are they Priced or givin a Value or a rareity rating, are pictures color or black & white? how many pictured per page? do you have a sample or example of Page? Let me know. THANKS, LEON.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (May 11, 2016)

hemihampton said:


> I got some Questions. How Many Pages? How Many Bottles Pictured, are they Priced or givin a Value or a rareity rating, are pictures color or black & white? how many pictured per page? do you have a sample or example of Page? Let me know. THANKS, LEON.



1. 175 (Heavy/Glossy) Pages
2. Over 1,600 ACL bottles listed
3. About 1,200 of which are shown in color
4. Only the ACL front label is pictured and not the entire bottle 
5. Most include values based on actual sales between 1993 and 2001
6. Some do not show values, but those are listed with rarities between C/Common to ER/Extremely Rare
7. There are 25 ACL pictures per page
8. The first 75 pages are devoted to ACL History - Sampling of Brand Histories - Makers Marks - Etc.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (May 11, 2016)

P.S. 

As you probably noticed, the book is spiral bound so it lays flat or folds back onto itself for easy use. 

Here's a picture of Rick Sweeny in front of his impressive ACL collection. The red arrows point to strips of Plexiglas that secure the bottles on the shelf but still allow the labels to be seen. The green arrows show where the Plexiglas is screwed to the shelf. Its a great way to display ACLs, especially in earthquake country like here in southern California.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (May 11, 2016)

Update ...

One Sold - 19 More Available

(I won't be mentioning member names but will maintain ongoing updates)


----------



## hemihampton (May 11, 2016)

Bob, I tried to send you a PM but this site wont let me PM anybody anymore, something about no storage space but even after deleting 100's of old messages or trying to delete them still sez no space. Can you e-mail me at hemihampton@wowway.com  THANKS, LEON.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (May 12, 2016)

Update ...

3 Sold - 17 Available


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (May 13, 2016)

Update ...

4 Sold - 16 Available


----------



## hemihampton (May 13, 2016)

Wish I could buy one but I can't get ahold of you?


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (May 13, 2016)

hemihampton said:


> Wish I could buy one but I can't get ahold of you?



I sent you a PM with my personal email address. If you're having a problem with PMs, contact the Administration for help. That's what I had to do when they switched over and they fixed it for me.


----------



## hemihampton (May 14, 2016)

Never got your PM but just deleted a few hundred old sent messages & then tried to re PM you. Let me know if you got my PM. THANKS, LEON.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (May 14, 2016)

Update ...

6 Sold - 14 Available


----------



## hemihampton (May 14, 2016)

Got your PM so I guess it's fixed. THANKS, LEON.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (May 24, 2016)

Update ...

3 books paid for and shipped - 3 more ready to go

6 Sold - 14 Available


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (May 24, 2016)

Update ...

7 Sold - 13 Available


----------



## hemihampton (May 24, 2016)

I keep forgetting to pick up a Money order. I'll try to get that tomorrow, sorry for delay. THANKS, LEON.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (May 29, 2016)

hemihampton said:


> I keep forgetting to pick up a Money order. I'll try to get that tomorrow, sorry for delay. THANKS, LEON.



Leon

No problemo!  

The money order will probably arrive on Tuesday and I will mail your book the same day or Wednesday at the latest!


----------



## iggyworf (May 29, 2016)

Bob, the book has not arrived yet. I am hoping for tues. Thnx


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (May 29, 2016)

iggy/Rich

As you know, I mailed your book on Monday May 23, 2016. According to today's (Sunday) USPS Tracking, it says its still in transit. I expect you'll receive it on Tuesday. Please let us know when it arrives. 

Thanks

Bob


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (May 29, 2016)

Just for the record regarding my 10% of the proceeds I plan to contribute to Antique-Bottles.net  ...

7 books sold at $60.00 each = $420.00 

10% of $420.00 = $42.00

But I plan to wait a little longer before making the donation in case I sell any more books in the next week or so. Future sales, even if a year or more from now, will also qualify for the 10% contribution. Which means every book purchased will also help out the forum.


----------



## iggyworf (May 31, 2016)

Bob, my book arrived today. Thanx so much. I can't wait to go thru it.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jun 1, 2016)

iggy / Rich

Fantastic!  Please let us know what you think of it. 

Bob


----------



## bottle-o-pop (Jun 2, 2016)

Hi Bob -
My ACL book came in the mail yesterday.  (That's 12 days after I sent the money order.)  It's a great book!  Both my wife and I have been enjoying looking at it.  The pictures are excellent, the database is cool, and there is a lot of interesting historical facts about a few of the soda companies.

I must admit that I am not actually a collector of ACL bottles, but I really like the book anyway.  It's an excellent collection of ACL art and soda name art, and I like relating it to the deco bottles that I do collect.  It's a great reference work for the hobby of bottle collecting, and you really can't get a more colorful kind of bottle collecting book!

I really appreciate your effort, Bob, in getting this now-rare book available to us!


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jun 3, 2016)

Tom / bottle-o-pop

Thanks for the review - mucho appreciated!

As you might know, there are two earlier editions of the book - the first of which was published in 1995 and second one in 1998. I don't have either one but heard the third edition, like the one you have, is a compilation of the first two and is the best of the three. Regarding rarity, the first two editions are harder to find than the third one. 

Thanks again,

Bob

Here's a picture of the first two books ...


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jun 3, 2016)

Here's another book to look for ...

"Soda and Mineral Water Bottles"  By J.L. Jones - 1972

It includes numerous (black & white) pictures and values of Hutchinson bottles, straight-sided bottles, as well as acl bottles. As far as I know it is the earliest collectors book to devote a large portion of its pages to acl bottles. The book is extremely hard to find and can cost anywhere between $75.00 and $100.00. Notice the 1972 cover price of $8.00. I have a copy that I acquired in the late 1970s and paid about $5.00 for ...


----------



## iggyworf (Jun 4, 2016)

That's a cool book Bob. I give my book a 2 thumbs up so far. I went thru most of it and love all the pics. Thanx again bob!


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jun 12, 2016)

Update ...

Because only six of the seven books I sold have been paid for, I just donated $35.00 to the forum. The only place I could find that allowed donations is on the task bar at the top of each page where it says "Site Support." Click on it and it will take you to a pop-up box where you will see three options. The one I donated to was a 1,000 year subscription for $35.00. I doubt I'll be around in 1,000 years but I'm paid up just in case I am.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jun 12, 2016)

iggyworf said:


> That's a cool book Bob. I give my book a 2 thumbs up so far. I went thru most of it and love all the pics. Thanx again bob!



iggy / Rich

Your welcome ...

Thanks for the review - mucho appreciated!

Bob


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jun 12, 2016)

P.S.

I forgot to mention that donations/subscriptions can be paid via PayPal. Here's part of the receipt I got in case anyone is curious about how the forum receives the money ...

PayPal - Jun 12, 2016 09:16:06 PDT


Hello Robert,


You sent a payment of $35.00 USD to Congregate Media. (zuwebmaster@gmail.com)


Footnote: I encourage other members to donate if they can to help support the forum and keep it going.


----------



## hemihampton (Jun 12, 2016)

Bob, Did you send my book? Let me know? any tracking #. THANKS, LEON.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jun 12, 2016)

Leon:

I mailed your book last Monday (June 6, 2016) and according to USPS Tracking its still in transit but it doesn't give an ETA to your location. I expect you'll receive it in the next couple of days. Please let us know when it arrives. 

Thanks

Bob


----------



## hemihampton (Jun 12, 2016)

If sent media mail I know it can take longer. I'll let you know. THANKS, LEON.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jun 12, 2016)

Leon

I'm not sure what "Media Mail" is, but I mail all the books in USPS Priority Mail Flat Rate envelopes that currently cost $6.46 each to mail.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jun 16, 2016)

Leon

According to USPS tracking your book should arrive today. 

Bob


----------



## hemihampton (Jun 16, 2016)

YES, It did arrive today. Only glanced through real quick. Media mail is what you use to send Books, Videos, Magazines ect, ect. at a cheaper book rate. It's cheaper but slower. If you sent Priority then is should of got here in 2-3 days. Your receipt should have a expected delivery date on it. did it? 10 days Priority is definatly odd & I never seen that before. Anyways, THANKS, LEON.


----------



## bluecaret (Jan 25, 2017)

Any chance you still have any of these books for sale? 

Thanks!


----------

